# Another Arabian *Fairy magic*



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

is...dizzy...so...many...chestnuts.... O.O

I won't claim to be an expert on confo... But nothing glaringly stands out to me as wrong. She's cute!


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

arrowsaway said:


> is...dizzy...so...many...chestnuts.... O.O
> 
> I won't claim to be an expert on confo... But nothing glaringly stands out to me as wrong. She's cute!


Heh- yeah. He has a color theme going for sure. I thought it was a joke when he told me it was "the chestnut with a long blaze" , and they were all chestnuts.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

What stands out the most to me is her withers :shock: she seems to have gotten her sire's withers. If you ever want to do bareback riding, she would not be a good candidate. What plans do you have for her?


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I am searching for a potentially competitive endurance horse. I want to retire my gelding by the time he is 20.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

You don't want her.... if you give me the seller's email I'll let them know. :wink::lol:


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

christabelle said:


> I am searching for a potentially competitive endurance horse. I want to retire my gelding by the time he is 20.


She looks well built for it. Worth seeing in person to know what her temperament is like to see if she is a personality fit :wink:

I see that herd and all I can think of is how hard it is to tell one apart from another. So many that look alike :shock:


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice looking. I'd definitely consider her for Endurance.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you for the input tapperjocky, I was hoping you would chime in. I enjoy your Arabian related posts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Her pedigree on her sire side is fairly interesting. Like most "backyard bred" Arabs (no offense meant), all the champions in her pedigree are mostly three or more generations back. I'll actually be the first to admit I'm not super familiar with a lot of the horses on her sire side - Russian bloodlines are probably what I am the least knowledgeable about. I'm familiar with the horses five generations back like Comet, Aswan, Amurath Sahib, etc. but that really doesn't help you at all - EVERY Arabian horse in existence has those types of horses far far back, they practically founded the modern breed.

I couldn't find her dam on All Breed, and of course *Moment is a good horse but they're pretty vague about exactly where he fits into her pedigree. It doesn't sound like he's her sire, and again, if he's three or more generations back, it really doesn't mean a thing. 

The photos posted are difficult to critique, I like the conformation of her sire but quite frankly, he's nothing I would have ever kept as a stud especially since he's done less then nothing in his life to earn his testicles. Her dam is difficult to judge, the photo is a bad one and Arabian broodmares ALWAYS seem to look haggard and awkward. You'll find photos of the famous Moniet el Nefous and I swear, if you didn't know who she was, you'd almost say she shouldn't be bred!

The filly looks well built, her legs look fairly straight. Her wither is set well back which is a really good sign, particularly amongst Arabs. It allows for a freer moving shoulder, a more well sprung ribcage and overall, better strength. Clearly inherited from her sire, along with his extremely short back. I would say her sire is very well suited to endurance. She appears to have long pasterns which concern me, but she's also young and awkward so they may not be as long as they appear.

Overall, I would say she appears to be a decently bred, fairly stout Arab who would do good as a trail horse or perhaps light endurance horse. I wouldn't personally pay much for her, based on conformation and pedigree alone she's not "spectacular". Again, the photos make it hard to determine, but the overall tone of the ad itself - the way they try to promote her bloodlines, the very poor photos of dirty horses and her pedigree indicates to me the people trying to sell her are trying to make her appear "more then she is" either because they know she's just a pet bred horse or are in denial about the fact that nothing about her screams "next champion".

She would fetch under $1000 where I live. Maybe $800 if she's lucky. Is she registered?


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

She is an Asgard filly, are they backyard breeders? They are fairly well renouned in my endurance circles. It never occurred to me that she would not be registered, but I cannot find her, or her dam either. I will have to ask them. Her site is Statistic.

pedigree

They are asking 1500, which I am more than willing to pay for the right horse. I would also have to have her shipped to me, so I have to take that into account with regards to her price.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

What's the farm name? Are they in the Shenandoahs, or the Blue Ridge?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

It says her sire is Syndicat...

When I use the term backyard breeder, I never mean disrespect by it. I don't mean "some idiot yokel breeding mutts". There are many backyard breeders I respect. To me, the term means "breeding medium to low grade horses." It doesn't mean they're garbage horses, it means they're "working class" horses that are not ever likely to make it into a National show ring like an Arab filly selling for $100,000 at birth because both her sire and dam and every other horse in her pedigree is also a National champion.

Just the fact that they're standing a stud with no credentials, and not very impressive parents himself with a whole herd of muddy awkward youngsters who haven't been groomed or clipped or bathed tends to put them into that "backyard breeder" category for me. They may be breeding some cute registered horses, but a $1500 price tag speaks for itself.

Depending on your area, I would say this may be a good price for her. I would expect her to be registered for that price though.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm in VA, and registered, performance bred youngsters from good bloodlines are going for $1,500-$3,500. More of course, if they've actually won some classes in a recognized breed show. Podunk, local shows don't count.

There's nothing about any of those horses that impress me, nor justify the $1,500 price tag. As Macabre stated, they're low to medium grade Arabians. Certainly not show bred animals, and at 2 y/o that filly has done nothing.

The fact that they're touting horses 3 to 5 generations back in her pedigree tell me they've done absolutely nothing with the horses they're breeding, _except_ breeding them.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah- lol- when you say backyard breeder, I picture someone like me breeding my mare. I must have messed up somewhere on her sire. My apologies. I am never going to show... I simply don't know how to ride like that. I just have the opportunity to get more serious about my endurance, so I would like to get something with potential. Thank you so much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Yeah, Statistic would have been a slightly more impressive sire, but unfortunately, Syndicat is exactly as Speed Racer described. 

We have a place here that breeds registerable purebred and half-bred Arabs for pet purposes. Nothing very impressive, a bunch of Arab studs that do nothing but breed but have decent conformation and mostly endurance backgrounds. I do tip my hat to them because they keep a few foals to train up and show, and they're basically proving that their stock is decent and holds up under work. They have some lovely Paint/Arab/Draft crosses that are in the Dressage ring and doing well. You can get a weanling/yearling/untrained 2 year old from them for $800 and they basically remind me exactly of this operation. 

I think you could get a filly of her quality for cheaper, but in the end it really is what you're willing to pay! Around here, $800 is the going rate for anything half decently bred and is registerable (but not yet registered).


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

If you're looking to get serious about endurance I am thinking you can find a horse at the age of 3/4 for the same price that has been started/has miles on it. Just throwing it out there.
You would be waiting 3 years to compete in endurance with this filly.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Without registration papers you have nothing to denote her breeding. To me, any responsible breeder will not have a foal coming that late in the season. They often don't seem to do as well.The only way to verify if her breeding is who the seller claims is thro a DNA test. This works IF both mare and stallion have been DNA'd.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Without registration papers you have nothing to denote her breeding. To me, any responsible breeder will not have a foal coming that late in the season. They often don't seem to do as well.The only way to verify if her breeding is who the seller claims is thro a DNA test. This works IF both mare and stallion have been DNA'd.



I won't even consider getting her if she is not registered. No offense to grade horses... I just won't ship one across the country. I asked him about registration. I am waiting back for an answer. It would be odd if he was not breeding registered Arabs in my mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

I like her. She is not very typy, and certainly not something I would buy to breed or show (note-given current trends in the breed, that is NOT a slam), but she appears to be pretty correct as far as her legs go. She has a nice shoulder and hip (as does her sire), which is often lacking in Arabs. Nice short back, overall nicely balanced. I think she will mature into a very elegant "useful" sort of mare.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I've decided to get her, since they offered me a better deal. Everything else that is decent, and the age I want are way more expensive, and the bloodlines of those are no more spectacular. She is registered, BTW. Thank you all for your input everyone. Now I just have to find shipping 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Good luck with her! Be sure to post more pictures when she comes home! Congrats!


----------

